# *** 30 DAY SALE *** Audi A6 S6 Timing Belt Replacement Kit , Control Arm Kit, & Tune Up Kit



## Blauparts (Dec 26, 2007)

Blaufergnugen is proud to announce our current 10% 30 Day Audi Part Specials!

Blauparts' Audi 100, 90, A6, A4 V6 12 timing belt replacement kits are now 10% off!


Blauparts' Audi 100, 90, A6, A4 V6 12 tune up kits are now 10% off!


Blauparts' Audi 100, A6 V6 12 complete front control arm and bushing kits are now 10% off!
*The Audi S4, S6 20 Valve kits are also on sale!*

Hurry! All Sale Prices End 10/20/08.
*Blaufergnugen! Inc's Audi Parts Department*


----------



## sebastianjbauer (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: *** 30 DAY SALE *** Audi A6 S6 Timing Belt Replacement Kit ... (Blaufergnugen - Sales)*

Any chance you can spread the love to the V8 40 valve crowd? Pretty please?


----------

